# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  الاوبشن.....موضوع مفتوح للنقاش الجاد  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## $$المأمون$$

عقود الخيارات و ما يعرف بالعربون أو الأبشن: ( تجارة النخبة ) 
وهو اتفاق يعطي حامله الحق (وليس الإلزام) في شراء سهم معين بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة (تبدأ من يوم وتصل الى سنتين ونصف)، ويسمى السعر المتفق عليه بين الطرفين بالسعر المستهدف Strike Price ويفهم من هذا التعريف أن هذا الخيار يعطي المشتري الحق في تنفيذ الشراء أو البيع خلال فترة محددة متفق عليها مسبقاً، أما البائع فلا يجوز له التراجع عن الصفقة مادام قد قبض قيمة العربون وهو ما يعرف بإسم Premium، وهناك الكثير من تفرعات هذه التجارة ولكنها تتمحور في مصطلحين إثنين وهما Call ويستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إرتفاعه, و Put الذي يستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إنخفاضه.
مصدر عقود الأبشن:
تأتي هذه العقود من حاملي الأسهم، فمالك السهم يحق له بيع عقود العربون أو الأبشن في سوق العقود،، ويسمح له ببيع عقد واحد عن كل 100 سهم، فمثلاً مالك 1000 سهم من شركة إنتل يحق له بيع 10 عقود،، وكل عقد يساوي 100 سهم "والعقد وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ"، ويحق له بيع هذه العقود في أسواق تداول العقود، ولكنه ملزم بشراء هذه العقود مرة أخرى ( بغض النظر عن سعرها ) قبل أن يقوم ببيع الأسهم التي باع عقودها.
نهاية الشهر في سوق عقود الأبشن:
الشهر في سوق العقود يختلف عن الشهر العادي، فتاريخ الانتهاء يكون بنهاية الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر وهي تكون بين تواريخ 16 و 22 من كل شهر حسب تاريخ الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر .
هنالك عدة طرق للعمل في هذه التجارة،، وأهم هذه الطرق:
الطريقة الأولى : وهي الطريقة المتزنة وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح تتراوح بين 20% الى 50% في الصفقة، والتي تمكننا ايضاً من الخروج برأس المال المستثمر في الصفقة إذا لم يتم تحقيق الربح، لأنها تخضع لإستراتيجيات محكمة تحمي رأس المال المستثمر في هذه الصفقات من الخسارة، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في الأسبوع الأول من الشراء، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تحقيق الربح في اليوم الثاني من الشراء.
الطريقة الثانية : وهي طريقة المخاطرات وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح كبيرة جداً تتراوح بين 1000% الى أكثر من 20000%، ولهذه الطريقة أوقات محددة و معينة للدخول فيها، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في نفس اليوم أو في اليوم الثاني من الشراء.
يفضل العمل على الطريقة الأولى في المرحلة الأولى، وبعد أن يتم تحقيق الربح المطلوب من هذه الطريقة نقوم بإستقطاع نسبة بسيطة من الأرباح التي قمنا بجنيها لنوظّفها في الطريقة الثانية والتي تحقق لنا نسب الأرباح التي سبق وتحدثنا عنها،
هذه أهم المصطلحات التي تمر علينا أثناء تداول الأبشن:
Call, Put, Buy to Open, Sell to Close, leeps, Contract, Strike Price, Exp. Date, Ask, Bid, Volatility, Delta, Theta, Earnings, Commission, Break Even, Up Grade & Down Grade 
أن هذه التجارة لا تحتاج الى رأس مال كبير للعمل فيها, فبإمكاننا العمل بمبلغ 500 دولار أو أكثر. 
تمكننا هذه التجارة من تحقيق أرباح كبيرة في حالة إنخفاض السهم كما هو الحال في الإرتفاع. 
الربح في هذه التجارة أسرع من الربح في الأسهم و من أي تجارة أخرى         الموضوع مفتوح للنقاش الجاد والهادف للوصول الى افضل طريقه للاستثمار وتحقيق افضل الارباح.........

----------


## بن سليمان

والله أنا أتمنى أتعلم هذه التجارة لكن للأسف معلوماتي صفر  :Frown:  
حتى من الناحية الشرعية هي مريحة أكثر لأنها بيع عربون

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> والله أنا أتمنى أتعلم هذه التجارة لكن للأسف معلوماتي صفر  
> حتى من الناحية الشرعية هي مريحة أكثر لأنها بيع عربون

 والله انا فتحت حساب مع بروكر امريكي وعم حاول اتعلم شي جديد........

----------


## بن سليمان

> والله انا فتحت حساب مع بروكر امريكي وعم حاول اتعلم شي جديد........

 ياليت تعطيني الرابط لو سمحت ... وهل عنده أوبشن على العملات ؟

----------


## النمر الكسلان

> ياليت تعطيني الرابط لو سمحت ... وهل عنده أوبشن على العملات ؟

 كتاب الدكتور فهد الحويماني يعطيك الزبدة يابعدي، اسم الكتاب المال والإستثمار في الأسواق المالية ..

----------


## ابو الصلاح

بسم الله  
و الله حسب علمي المتواضع .... ان عقود الخيارات محرمه شرعا و ان هناك اجماع على تحريم هذه التجاره ... انا بصراحه لم اخض في الموضوع لاني غير مهتم به 
و الله اعلم

----------


## بشير

ميزة هذه التجارة أن لها مركزية وليست كسوقنا مانعرف أولها من آخرها
وبالتالي توفر المعلومات
مع الاسف حاولت بس ما قدرت اصدمت بحاجز اللغة
......................................
بجمع لي افلوس من تجارتنا في العملة وبروح اعيش مع الامريكان 6 أشهر تعلم عندهم لغة :Big Grin:

----------


## عياد

فيما يتعلق بالناحية الشرعية  هذه فتوى للأوبشن : ____________  فاسألوا أهل الذكر يجيب عليها فضيلة الشيخ :عبدالله بن سليمان المنيع * إعداد سَلمان العُمري   بيوع العربون المتداول
* ظهر في الأسواق التجارية ما يسمى ببيوع الأبشن او ببيوع العربون المتداول، وذلك بأن يشتري احد الناس اسهم شركات بمبلغ مليون ريال على ان يدفع عربوناً قدره خمسون الف ريال ويكون له خيار امضاء البيع او رده خلال شهر مثلاً فان رد البيع ضاع عليه العربون واصبح من حق البائع ثم يكون من هذا المشتري اثناء مدة الخيار بيع هذه الاسهم بماله فيها من حق الخيار من الامضاء او الرد وبعربون اكثر من العربون الذي دفعه ثم يكون من المشتري الثاني مثل ما كان من الاول وهكذا يجري تداول شراء هذه الاسهم بين مجموعة من المشترين ويكون لكل واحد منهم حق الامضاء او الرد باعتبار ان هذا الحق المقابل للعربون اختصاص يجوز بيعه او الاستعاضة عنه مدة الخيار، فما حكم هذه البيوع؟
صالح الجارالله -الرياض  بيع العربون من مفردات الامام احمد رحمه الله فقد اجازه واخذت باجازته القوانين الدولية وهو مسلك من مسالك تيسير أمر البيوع وله في ذلك مستند من الفعل والنقل عن السلف الصالح، الا ان مدة الخيار تنتهي بانتهاء اجلها او باختيار المشتري احد الامرين خلالها امضاء البيع او الرد سواء أكان ذلك بافصاح من المشتري دافع العربون او كان ذلك بتصرفه في البيع تصرفاً يشعر بامضائه البيع كبيع السلعة او هبتها او وقفها او تأجيرها او نحو ذلك مما يعتبر رضى بالبيع وامضائه وعليه وفي حال تصرف المشتري ببيعه السلعة خلال مدة الخيار فان حقه في ذلك قد انتهى ببيعه السلعة وعليه ان يدفع للبائع بقية قيمة السلعة، وقد يرد على هذا بأن للمشتري اختصاصاً منشؤه العربون يحق له بموجبه التنازل عن هذا العربون لغيره، والجواب من امرين: احدهما ان للبائع حق الاعتراض على المشتري بذلك التصرف حيث ان حق المشتري بالعربون على البائع حق اكده اتفاق الطرفين البائع والمشتري فلا يجوز دخول طرف ثالث بينهما الا بالتراضي فليس حق المشتري حقاً مستقلاًحتى يقال بجواز تصرفه فيه مطلقاً. الامر الثاني ان تصرف المشتري دافع العربون ببيعه السلعة التي اشتراها يعتبر اختياراً منه للامضاء حيث انه لا يجوز له بيع مالايملكه ملكاً مستقراً فتصرفه بالبيع قطع لحقه في الخيار وامضاء للبيع فلا يجوز للمشتري الثاني شراء عربون ان يرجع على البائع الاول لانقطاع الحق عليه بالتصرف. وعليه فتعتبر البيوع المتتابعة صحيحة ولكن كل مشتر يرجع على من باعه وينتهي حق كل مشتر على من باعه بتصرفه بالبيع ويرجع كل بائع على من باعه بالمطالبة ببقية الثمن وينتهي حق الخيار الى المشتري الاخير مع البائع الاخير، والله اعلم.

----------


## عياد

أن العوامل التي تؤثر في سعر الخيارات هي: 
1- سعر السهم .  2- سعر العربون للخيار نفسه  3- الوقت المتبقي حتى انتهاء سريان الخيار.  4- تذبذب السهم . 5- المعدل الحالي للفائدة بدون مخاطر.  6- معدل الحصص الربحية للسهم .   واهم عامل من العوامل التي تؤثر في سعر الخيارات هو عامل الزمن وهو اصعب مافي الأمر ، لأن معظمنا يحلل باستخدام السعر فقط بمعنى اننا نقول ان السهم او العملة متجهه لهدف كذا ولا نذكر في اي وقت نصل لهذا الهدف  . أنا احاول جاهدا باستخدام وسائل التحليل الزمني مثل الفايبوناتشي الزمنية ومثل موجات اليوت ومثل جان لتحديد الوقت الصحيح للهدف السعري وهذا هو سر الأوبشن والذي يسبب خسائر الكثيرين واذا نجحنا فيه فأبشركم بأرباح وفيررررررررررررررة .

----------


## عياد

> ياليت تعطيني الرابط لو سمحت ... وهل عنده أوبشن على العملات ؟

 تستطيع تتاجر أوبشن على العملات في FXCM فرع لندن بشرط أن يكون لديك حساب ستاندرد ، ولكن يعيب أوبشن العملات أنه غالي بسبب التذبذب العالي فيه   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابو ابراهيم1

الاوبشن من اشد التداول خطورة و اعلاها ربحية في حين انها لا تتطلب راس مال كبير  هناك مجموعة من استراتيجيات العمل على الاوبشن و ابرزها و اكثرها انتشارا ما يسمى straddle ,strangle لا تصلح كل الاسهم او العملات لتجارة الاوبشن  تحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة

----------


## بن سليمان

> تستطيع تتاجر أوبشن على العملات في FXCM فرع لندن بشرط أن يكون لديك حساب ستاندرد ، ولكن يعيب أوبشن العملات أنه غالي بسبب التذبذب العالي فيه   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة يا أستاذ عياد  :Eh S(7):  
ممكن رابط موقعهم لو سمحت ؟

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة يا أستاذ عياد  
> ممكن رابط موقعهم لو سمحت ؟

 انا فتحت مع هذه الشركه Futures Broker, FOREX, Options, Alternative Investments - PFGBEST.com

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> الاوبشن من اشد التداول خطورة و اعلاها ربحية في حين انها لا تتطلب راس مال كبير  هناك مجموعة من استراتيجيات العمل على الاوبشن و ابرزها و اكثرها انتشارا ما يسمى straddle ,strangle لا تصلح كل الاسهم او العملات لتجارة الاوبشن  تحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة

 مشكور يا ابو ابراهيم على معلوماتك القيمه بس ياريت لو تقدر تساعدني اكثر بشرح الاستراتيجيات الخاصه بالاوبشن

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> تستطيع تتاجر أوبشن على العملات في FXCM فرع لندن بشرط أن يكون لديك حساب ستاندرد ، ولكن يعيب أوبشن العملات أنه غالي بسبب التذبذب العالي فيه   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 مشرفنا الغالي عياد بارك الله فيك على معلوماتك القيمه.....بس ياريت لو تقدر تشرحلي الفرق بين الاوبشن وافيوتشر ع العملات بكون ممنونك....لانه بصراحه صار عندي لخبطه من الموضوع.......وبصراحه البروكر اللي بتعامل معه معضم شغله ع السندات والداو وال اس اند بي والناسداك .........علما بان الشركه اللي فتحت حساب معها كل شي بالدنيا بيخطر على بالك موجود فيها.....يعني لو تقدر تساعدني بجزء بسيط من خبرتك شو بقدر اعمل او على شو اركز بالشغل حتى نبعد عن الشبهات

----------


## بن سليمان

> انا فتحت مع هذه الشركه Futures Broker, FOREX, Options, Alternative Investments - PFGBEST.com

  شكرا لك على الموقع بس ما عرفت كيف افتح حساب ديمو !! ولا ماعندهم ؟؟

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> شكرا لك على الموقع بس ما عرفت كيف افتح حساب ديمو !! ولا ماعندهم ؟؟

 بالرغم من انه نظامهم معقد جدا الا انها افضل شركه ع الاطلاق للمتاجرة ....قسما بالله العلي العظيم انه لما يكون السوق بيتحرك وتوخد اي عقد من السوق انهم بيعطوك افضل الاسعار وانا ما الي لا ناقه ولا جمل بهالموضوع بس شهادة حق لازم تقال.....وهالشي انا ما شفته باي شركه ثانيه

----------


## بن سليمان

> بالرغم من انه نظامهم معقد جدا الا انها افضل شركه ع الاطلاق للمتاجرة ....قسما بالله العلي العظيم انه لما يكون السوق بيتحرك وتوخد اي عقد من السوق انهم بيعطوك افضل الاسعار وانا ما الي لا ناقه ولا جمل بهالموضوع بس شهادة حق لازم تقال.....وهالشي انا ما شفته باي شركه ثانيه

 شكرا لك على إبداء رأيك ونصيحتك .. لكن هل يوجد حساب ديمو عندهم ؟؟ 
أنا وجدت شركة أخرى ولديهم ديمو وبدأت أجرب برنامجهم ... طبعا لسه مافهمت شيء  :Big Grin:  
لكن نتعلم ... موقع الشركة Options trading, forex, CFD, forex trading, commodities, trading, fx, risk, management, currency, forex market, risk management, cfd broker, forex broker, options, indices, platform ولديهم حسابات اسلامية 
صورة البرنامج ...

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> شكرا لك على إبداء رأيك ونصيحتك .. لكن هل يوجد حساب ديمو عندهم ؟؟ 
> أنا وجدت شركة أخرى ولديهم ديمو وبدأت أجرب برنامجهم ... طبعا لسه مافهمت شيء  
> لكن نتعلم ... موقع الشركة Options trading, forex, CFD, forex trading, commodities, trading, fx, risk, management, currency, forex market, risk management, cfd broker, forex broker, options, indices, platform ولديهم حسابات اسلامية 
> صورة البرنامج ...

 والله يا اخي الكريم ما جربت افتح ديمو ...فتحت حقيقي مباشرة  والحمدلله عم حاول اتعلم وانشالله اتعلم.........المعذرة صار وقت الذهاب الى البيت (موعد الافطار) :Yikes3:

----------


## $$المأمون$$

ممكن حد يشرح هالتشارت .......

----------


## $$المأمون$$

مرفق ملف لعل وعسى ان يكون به اضافه جديدة للموضوع

----------


## بن سليمان

جزاك الله خير أخي المأمون ... بعد محادثتي معك على المسنجر جلست أتعلم في الأوبشن حتى فهمته  :Regular Smile:   في الحقيقة الأوبشن تجارة رائعة يغفل عنها الكثيرين .. فهي عبارة عن مخاطرة محدودة في زمن محدود بهدف ربح غير محدود  من الجميل في الأوبشن أنها في حقيقتها وفي منشأها ليست سوق للمضاربة ... كما هو الحال في سوق السبوت  فجميع البنوك تقريبا يتعاملون بالأوبشن (في السعودية وجدت البنك العربي الوطني والسعودي الهولندي والبنك الاهلي وغيرهم)  ومؤخرا أصبحت تجارة الأوبشن تتم بهدف المضاربة   الفكرة ببساطة : أنك إذا أردت أن تشتري عقد ميني قيمته عشرة آلاف دولار فإنك تدفع جزء من قيمة العقد (عربون)  وتحدد مدة لهذا العقد (أقل مدة ثلاثة أيام) وتحدد سعر للدخول (أي سعر تريده وليس شرط أن يكون سعر السوق الحالي)  إذا اخترت العقد الميني + السعر الحالي في السوق + أقل مدة للعقد = سيكون العربون بسيط جدا تقريبا 50 دولار   أما إذا اخترت سعر بعيد عن السعر الحالي فلها حالتان :   في حال الشراء : اذا اشتريت من سعر اعلى من سعر السوق يقل العربون 
وإذا اشتريت من سعر أقل من سعر السوق يزيد العربون بمقدار عدد النقاط (وهذا غير مفيد طبعا)
في حال البيع : إذا بعت من سعر أقل من السوق يقل العربون 
وإذا بعت من سعر أعلى من سعر السوق يزيد العربون بمقدار عدد النقاط (أيضا غير مفيد)  مدة العقد : كلما زدت في مدة العقد زاد العربون .   بعد أن تحدد قيمة العقد ومدته وسعر الدخول وعلى أساسه يتحدد العربون .. فإن هذا العربون هو ماخسرته فقط   وتنتظر إلى نهاية مدة العقد فإن كان السعر في صالحك حتى لو ألف نقطة فهي لك كلها 
وإن كان السعر ليس في صالحك حتى لو ألف نقطة فلن تخسر إلا العربون فقط  مثال : لدينا رصيد ألف دولار فلو أن السعر الحالي لليورو دولار هو 1.4000 
وأردنا أن ندخل شراء بعقد ميني من السعر الحالي واخترنا أقل مدة للعقد ثلاثة أيام 
فإن العربون سيكون تقريبا 50 دولار (وهو كل ماتخسره) ويصبح رصيدك 950 دولار  عند نهاية مدة العقد بعد ثلاثة أيام أن كان سعر اليورو 1.4200 فقد ربحت 200 دولار وأصبح رصيدك 1150 دولار
وإن كان سعر اليورو دولار 1.3800 (أو حتى 1.3500  :Regular Smile: ) فقد خسرت العربون فقط وأصبح رصيدك 950 دولار   هذه فكرة الأوبشن ببساطة (وإذا أخطأت في شيء فياليت تنبهوني)  ومن الناحية الشرعية أعجبني بحث للشيخ يوسف الشبيلي ذكر فيه بالتفصيل أقوال المحرمين وأقوال المجيزين  ورجح فيه الجواز لأنه أشبه مايكون ببيع العربون الجائز شرعا أو بيع الشرط الجائز شرعا   مختصر بحث الدكتور يوسف الشبيلي  طبعا لا يوجد رافعة مالية في سوق الاوبشن ولا يوجد رسوم تبييت ولا عمولات ... يعني لن تحتاج لشيء اسمه حساب اسلامي

----------


## بن سليمان

ملاحظة لطيفة  :Regular Smile:   
تقدر تشتري عقد أوبشن من سعر وتبيع عقد أوبشن من نفس السعر (هدج) وتكون دفعت العربون مرتين طبعا (بمجموع 100 دولار مثلا) 
في نهاية مدة العقد إذا انتهى السوق إلى أي اتجاه 100 نقطة فانت لا خسرت ولا ربحت  
وإذا انتهى السوق أكثر من 100 نقطة فانت ربحان ياباشا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> ملاحظة لطيفة   
> تقدر تشتري عقد أوبشن من سعر وتبيع عقد أوبشن من نفس السعر (هدج) وتكون دفعت العربون مرتين طبعا (بمجموع 100 دولار مثلا) 
> في نهاية مدة العقد إذا انتهى السوق إلى أي اتجاه 100 نقطة فانت لا خسرت ولا ربحت  
> وإذا انتهى السوق أكثر من 100 نقطة فانت ربحان ياباشا

 نعم ممكن.. لكن الموضوع ليس بهذه البساطة.. 
مو تبيع و تشتري.. يجب ان تشتري Call.. و تشتري put..
و تدفع العربونين.. 
اما في حالة البيع .. فانت تبيع call و put.. و تاخذ سعر العربونين..  
يا جماعة الoption ينفع فقط في الswing.. 
لانه stop الswing كبير.. فممكن تختصر stop بدفع العربون..
اما في الDaily Trade ما ينفع لان الستوب اقل من العربون .. فليش تفدع اكثر???!!!

----------


## بن سليمان

> نعم ممكن.. لكن الموضوع ليس بهذه البساطة.. 
> مو تبيع و تشتري.. يجب ان تشتري Call.. و تشتري put..
> و تدفع العربونين.. 
> اما في حالة البيع .. فانت تبيع call و put.. و تاخذ سعر العربونين..  
> يا جماعة الoption ينفع فقط في الswing.. 
> لانه stop الswing كبير.. فممكن تختصر stop بدفع العربون..
> اما في الDaily Trade ما ينفع لان الستوب اقل من العربون .. فليش تفدع اكثر???!!!

 صحيح الاوبشن ينفع في السوينقات لأن أقل مدة ثلاثة أيام 
الأوامر مثل ماذكرتها .... فلو اشتريت call من سعر ، وبعت put من نفس السعر  
معناها لو تحرك السعر في أي اتجاه فانت ربحان ... المهم يكون تحركه أكثر من قيمة العربونين  
ومايزيد ربح لك ... يعني الموضوع فعلا بهذه البساطة

----------


## balgiki

> مثال : لدينا رصيد ألف دولار فلو أن السعر الحالي لليورو دولار هو 1.4000 
> وأردنا أن ندخل شراء بعقد ميني من السعر الحالي واخترنا أقل مدة للعقد ثلاثة أيام 
> فإن العربون سيكون تقريبا 50 دولار (وهو كل ماتخسره) ويصبح رصيدك 950 دولار  عند نهاية مدة العقد بعد ثلاثة أيام أن كان سعر اليورو 1.4200 فقد ربحت 200 دولار وأصبح رصيدك 1150 دولار
> وإن كان سعر اليورو دولار 1.3800 (أو حتى 1.3500 ) فقد خسرت العربون فقط وأصبح رصيدك 950 دولار

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
........... 
عندي سؤال يابو سليمان من فضلك 
لو مثلا حسابي 1000 دولار وشريت عقد ستاندر هل سيكون العربون 500 دولار فقط 
ويتم حساب النقطه ب 10 دولار يعني لو تحرك الزوج لصالحي ساعه اقفال الاوبشن وكسبت 200 نقطه سيكون مكسبي 2000 دولار 
 هل يتم احتساب النقاط بالاوبشن هكذا 
اتمنى التوضيح 
وشاكر لك

----------


## بن سليمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   ...........  عندي سؤال يابو سليمان من فضلك  لو مثلا حسابي 1000 دولار وشريت عقد ستاندر هل سيكون العربون 500 دولار فقط  ويتم حساب النقطه ب 10 دولار يعني لو تحرك الزوج لصالحي ساعه اقفال الاوبشن وكسبت 200 نقطه سيكون مكسبي 2000 دولار  هل يتم احتساب النقاط بالاوبشن هكذا  اتمنى التوضيح  وشاكر لك

 هذا صحيح ... إذا حددت أقل مدة للعقد وهي ثلاثة أيام ودخلت من السعر الحالي للسوق 
وسيكون ربحك 2000 دولار مثل ماذكرت ويصبح اجمالي رصيدك 2500 دولار  
لكن إذا زدت المدة او أخذت سعر مختلف عن السعر الحال فستتغير قيمة العربون 
في الصورة المرفقة مثال لعقد ميني على اليورو دولار لمدة ثلاثة أيام

----------


## balgiki

جميل يابن سليمان
الموضوع شكله اسهل من السبوت 
يحتاج الى تجربه 
منتظرين جديدك بالتجربه 
وتقبل ودي :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسطويسي

سلام عليكم  ازيكم يا اخوانا واحشينا والله  الله ينور يا سليمان  عايز اسأل عشان انا مخي على ادي  هو لما اخش مع اي بنك من اللي زكرتهم حضرتك بالف دولار مسلا مش هيدوني رافعة مالية 100 ضعف ولا 200 ولا ولا؟   تشكر مؤقتا  سلام عليكم   بسطويسي بزات نفسه

----------


## AlHamoor

موضوع جميل جدا ،،، وانا متابع وان شاء الله ابحث معكم ونتوقع المزيد والأفضل

----------


## $$المأمون$$

مشكور اخي العزيز بن سليمان على هذه المعلومات القيمه .......لكن سؤالي عن الشركه التي فتحت لديهم حسابك الديمو هل هي امريكيه ام ماذا؟؟؟ وهل هي شركه معروفه وسبق التعامل معها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> صحيح الاوبشن ينفع في السوينقات لأن أقل مدة ثلاثة أيام 
> الأوامر مثل ماذكرتها .... فلو اشتريت call من سعر ، وبعت put من نفس السعر  
> معناها لو تحرك السعر في أي اتجاه فانت ربحان ... المهم يكون تحركه أكثر من قيمة العربونين  
> ومايزيد ربح لك ... يعني الموضوع فعلا بهذه البساطة

 لا. تشتريcall و تشتري put.. عشان يكون hedge.. 
انا فاتح حساب في SAXO BANK.. موجود فيه options على السبوت و على الاسهم.. 
و اقل مده للعقد هي يوم واحد.. و يتم اغلاق العقود الساعة 10 بتوقيت امريكا ET.. يعني عند خروج امريكا من السوق..

----------


## بن سليمان

> سلام عليكم   ازيكم يا اخوانا واحشينا والله  الله ينور يا سليمان  عايز اسأل عشان انا مخي على ادي  هو لما اخش مع اي بنك من اللي زكرتهم حضرتك بالف دولار مسلا مش هيدوني رافعة مالية 100 ضعف ولا 200 ولا ولا؟   تشكر مؤقتا  سلام عليكم    بسطويسي بزات نفسه

 مافي رافعة مالية ... أنت تشتري بفلوسك فقط  :Good:

----------


## بن سليمان

> مشكور اخي العزيز بن سليمان على هذه المعلومات القيمه .......لكن سؤالي عن الشركه التي فتحت لديهم حسابك الديمو هل هي امريكيه ام ماذا؟؟؟ وهل هي شركه معروفه وسبق التعامل معها ؟؟؟؟

 أنا فتحت ديمو مع البنك العربي الوطني ... وهو بنك سعودي

----------


## بن سليمان

> لا. تشتريcall و تشتري put.. عشان يكون hedge.. 
> انا فاتح حساب في SAXO BANK.. موجود فيه options على السبوت و على الاسهم.. 
> و اقل مده للعقد هي يوم واحد.. و يتم اغلاق العقود الساعة 10 بتوقيت امريكا ET.. يعني عند خروج امريكا من السوق..

 سأتأكد من معلوماتي وأعود إن شاء الله ... شاكر لك اهتمامك

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> سأتأكد من معلوماتي وأعود إن شاء الله ... شاكر لك اهتمامك

 جاهز و تحت امركم باي معلومة عن الOptions...

----------


## بن سليمان

بعد التواصل مع البنك والتجربة وصلت للتالي : 
1- أمر شراء call يعني أنك تدفع عربون وتستفيد في حال ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول 
    وفي حال النزول تخسر العربون فقط . 
2- أمر بيع put يعني أنك تدفع عربون وتستفيد في حال انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول 
     وفي حال الارتفاع تخسر العربون فقط .  وهذين الأمرين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم كما ذكرت ذلك في مشاركة سابقة 
3- أمر بيع call يعني أنك تأخذ دور المتعهد الذي يعطي الأوبشن ... فتأخذ العربون وتستفيد في حال عدم ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول ... ويكون ربحك هو العربون الذي أخذته مقدما ... وفي حال ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول تكون خسارتك مفتوحة وغيرمحددة . 
4 - أمر شراء put يعني أنك تاخذ دور المتعهد الذي يعطي الأوبشن ... فتأخذ العربون وتستفيد في حال عدم انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول ... ويكون ربحك هو العربون الذي أخذته مقدما .. وفي حال انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول تكون خسارتك مفتوحة وغير محددة .  أيضا هذين الأمرين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم  
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

هذا موقع يشرح الoptions.. و كامل الاستراتيجيات..
الموقع بالانجليزي  في حالة في نقطة غير واضحة مستعد للترجمة.. Learn Option Trading

----------


## بن سليمان

> هذا موقع يشرح الoptions.. و كامل الاستراتيجيات..
> الموقع بالانجليزي في حالة في نقطة غير واضحة مستعد للترجمة.. Learn Option Trading

   مشكور ياغالي .. وياليت تصحيح منك للمعلومات التي ذكرتها سابقا لو سمحت

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> مشكور ياغالي .. وياليت تصحيح منك للمعلومات التي ذكرتها سابقا لو سمحت

 الكلام صحيح 100%

----------


## FAWAZ SUKKAR

شو رأيك أخي أنس بالأوبشن بساكسو بنك هل هي من الشركات الجيدة و كم أقل مبلغ يمكن أن نفتح حساب 
و هل يمكن ربط الأوبشن با لسبوت على نفس البلات يعني في حال ربح السبوت يخسر العربون بلأوبشن و لا يأتينا المارجن كول أرجو منك التوضيح و شكرا لك

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> شو رأيك أخي أنس بالأوبشن بساكسو بنك هل هي من الشركات الجيدة و كم أقل مبلغ يمكن أن نفتح حساب 
> و هل يمكن ربط الأوبشن با لسبوت على نفس البلات يعني في حال ربح السبوت يخسر العربون بلأوبشن و لا يأتينا المارجن كول أرجو منك التوضيح و شكرا لك

 الكثير من استراتيجيات للاوبشن تعتمد على الربط بالاسبوت.. لكن ليس بمفهوم الهيدج بين السبوت و السبوت.. و يختلف ذلك حسب نوع الاوبشن.. 
SAXO BANK من افضل الشركات.. و اقل مبلغ افتح حساب بامكنك من خلاله التداول باابشن اتقد انه 10000$

----------


## balgiki

بن سليمان 
هل ممكن رابط برنامج البنك العربي للاوبشن 
من بعد اذنك

----------


## بن سليمان

> بن سليمان   هل ممكن رابط برنامج البنك العربي للاوبشن  من بعد اذنك

  
تفضل الموقع : البنك العربي

----------


## بن سليمان

> بعد التواصل مع البنك والتجربة وصلت للتالي :  
> 1- أمر شراء call يعني أنك تدفع عربون وتستفيد في حال ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول 
> وفي حال النزول تخسر العربون فقط . 
> 2- أمر بيع put يعني أنك تدفع عربون وتستفيد في حال انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول 
> وفي حال الارتفاع تخسر العربون فقط .  وهذين الأمرين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم كما ذكرت ذلك في مشاركة سابقة 
> 3- أمر بيع call يعني أنك تأخذ دور المتعهد الذي يعطي الأوبشن ... فتأخذ العربون وتستفيد في حال عدم ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول ... ويكون ربحك هو العربون الذي أخذته مقدما ... وفي حال ارتفاع السعر عن نقطة الدخول تكون خسارتك مفتوحة وغيرمحددة . 
> 4 - أمر شراء put يعني أنك تاخذ دور المتعهد الذي يعطي الأوبشن ... فتأخذ العربون وتستفيد في حال عدم انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول ... ويكون ربحك هو العربون الذي أخذته مقدما .. وفي حال انخفاض السعر عن نقطة الدخول تكون خسارتك مفتوحة وغير محددة .  أيضا هذين الأمرين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم    وبالله التوفيق

  
عفوا يبدو أني اخطأت في شيء ... 
دائما الشراء سواء في الأمر call أو put يعني أنك تدفع عربون ... وفي البيع تاخذ عربون 
يعني كالتالي : 
1- شراء call يعني تدفع عربون(تشتري حق شراء السعر) وتستفيد في حال ارتفاع السعر .. وإذا نزل تخسر العربون فقط 
2- شراء put يعني تدفع عربون (تشتري حق بيع السعر) وتستفيد في حال نزول السعر ... واذا ارتفع تخسر العربون فقط  وهذه الحالتين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم   
3- بيع call تأخذ عربون (تبيع حق شراء السعر) ويكون هو ربحك فقط وتخسر في حال ارتفاع السعر خسارة مفتوحة  
4- بيع put تاخذ عربون (تبيع حق شراء السعر) ويكون هو ربحك فقط وتخسر في حال انخفاض السعر خسارة مفتوحة   وهذه الحالتين يعتبروا هدج لبعضهم     أرجو التصحيح إذا اخطأت

----------


## balgiki

يعطيك العافيه يابن سليمان 
ولاعدمناك

----------


## FastFuture

فتحت اشتراك في ساكسو بانك . وفتحت عقود ابوشن لكن مااعرف التحكم بها البيع او الشراء متى يكون و الرجاء من الاخوة المساعدة . و هل بامكاننا شراء اوبشن للذهب او النفط ؟ خلال فترة يوم واحد ؟ نشتري بعد 3 ساعات نبيع ؟ وشكرا

----------


## بن سليمان

> فتحت اشتراك في ساكسو بانك . وفتحت عقود ابوشن لكن مااعرف التحكم بها البيع او الشراء متى يكون و الرجاء من الاخوة المساعدة . و هل بامكاننا شراء اوبشن للذهب او النفط ؟ خلال فترة يوم واحد ؟ نشتري بعد 3 ساعات نبيع ؟ وشكرا

  ستجد الصفقات التي فتحتها موجودة في ملخص الحساب  
وتستطيع الاغلاق منها

----------


## FastFuture

الاحظ هنا بالشاشة اللتي انت وضعتها ان هنالك عقد رابح لك وهو في ( 2008 اكتوبر 16 ) 
هل بإمكانك اغلاقه قبل هذا التاريخ ؟ مثلا اليوم ؟ و تجني ارباحك بالكامل منها ؟

----------


## بن سليمان

> الاحظ هنا بالشاشة اللتي انت وضعتها ان هنالك عقد رابح لك وهو في ( 2008 اكتوبر 16 ) 
> هل بإمكانك اغلاقه قبل هذا التاريخ ؟ مثلا اليوم ؟ و تجني ارباحك بالكامل منها ؟

   نعم تقدر في أي وقت ... جرب وتأكد بنفسك  
لكن الاغلاق قبل مدة العقد يعتبر هدج يعني كأنك فتحت صفقة معاكسة

----------


## بن سليمان

لاحظت شيء غريب في برنامج البنك العربي ... أن الصفقة اذا انتهت مدتها لا تغلق بل تتحول الى سبوت !!! 
وهذا يجعلنا لابد نكون متواجدين لاغلاق الصفقة  
ولا أدري هل هذا في الاوبشن عامة أم في البنك العربي فقط ؟؟

----------


## Real

بحكم خبرتي في تداول الأوبشن والبحث عن افضل وسيط 
فإن افضل وسيط هو E*TRADE الغني عن التعريف  
وبالتوفيق...

----------


## بن سليمان

> بحكم خبرتي في تداول الأوبشن والبحث عن افضل وسيط  فإن افضل وسيط هو E*TRADE الغني عن التعريف    وبالتوفيق...

  
مشكور وجزاك الله خير  
هل يتعامل هذا الوسيط مع العملات أيضا أم الأسهم فقط ؟

----------


## بن سليمان

أحب أن أضيف هذا البحث الشرعي الرائع ... للفائدة

----------


## بن سليمان

يبدو ان عقود الخيار (الأوبشن) لاتجوز في العملات اطلاقا  
وإليكم بعض الفتاوى في المرفقات ... وبالله التوفيق

----------


## بن سليمان

السلام عليكم   بعد بحث طويل وعميق استطعت الوصول إلى مجموعة من البحوث الشرعية عن عقود الاوبشن  وهي عبارة عن اجتماعات وبحوث ومناقشات وقرارات مجمع الفقه الاسلامي   والتي ضمت العشرات من علماء الشريعة والاقتصاد ... أتمنى أن يكون فيها الفائدة للجميع

----------


## عياد

تسلم ايدك يابن سليمان وجزاك الله خيرا   لاتحرمنا من طلتك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## UAEnotebook

يا جماعه الخير  
هل فى موقع مختص فى اسعار الاوبشن او شارتات لها

----------

